# Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?



## Forellen Jo (22. Juni 2007)

was würdet ihr sagen was ist das perfekte wetter zum forellen angeln??


----------



## Case (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

18-20 Grad Celsius
bewölkt mit gelegentlichen Aufheiterungen
schwachwindig ( Westwind ) , besser gar kein Wind
Regenrisiko 0%

Das würde ich perfektes Wetter zum Forellenangeln nennen

Case


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

Ganz, genau. #6 Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können.


----------



## marv1n111 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

Genau so hätte ich es auch geschrieben!
Habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit  etwas wärmeren Wetter gemacht aber sonst genau so.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

Würde sowas als allgemein gutes Angelwetter bezeichnen, wenn das Wetter keine "Extremen" zu bieten hat, habe ich bis jetzt überhaupt am besten gefangen, nicht nur auf Forellen!


----------



## Steinadler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

naja eigentlich find ich gehts immer am besten wenn das wetter einige zeit konstant war was auch sehr gut ist ...... nach einer hitzeperiode regen bzw kältere temperaturen


----------



## Lukas1990 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

Ich habe gute Erfahrung gemacht, wenn es ziemlich Schwül war#6


----------



## Forellen Jo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

ich habe gehört das es auch gut ist, 1 oder 2 tage nach dem gewitter war zu gehen#d keine ahnung ob das stimmt


----------



## Trumfi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

So, ich möchte dieses Thema noch einmal aufholen, da ich dem nächst einen ganzen Tag am see vebringen will.


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

das perfekte wetter gibt es leider nicht.
es kommt auch immer drauf an wo du angeln willst.
desweiteren sind es "dumme besatzfische" oder wildbestände usw.

antonio


----------



## Aalfighter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Perfektes wetter zum forellenangeln?*

Man kann seine Taktik doch wie bei anderen Fischen den Verhältnissen anpassen oder geht so etwas am FS nicht?


----------

